# Did you start on a Rubik's brand?



## speedcuber50 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi!

Long story short, I started with cubing because I had a Rubik's brand, wanted to know how to solve it, found out how to solve it, found out about speedcubing at the same time, and ended up buying a speedcube.

Do you have a similar story?

speedcuber50


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, I did start with a Rubik's Storebought. But that was many years before speedcubing. I've known how to solve one for years, whilst speedcubing has been a hobby for 9 months. I found the cube on my shelf after 2 years of not touching it and decided to start getting faster. 

I still have the cube, and It's really broken in and really good. the original stickers are still on it.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jun 16, 2013)

There's supposed to be a poll, but somehow it vanished...


----------



## SenileGenXer (Jun 16, 2013)

Yep, a Rubik's professor. I was so happy when I got a Rubik's 3x3 to practice 3x3 stuff on.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2013)

my first cube was a 1982 storebought


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 16, 2013)

i actually constructed my own out of reeds and mud during a 4 month trek through the amazon. instead of stickers, i used the strangely coloured blood of the insets indigenous to the area. i ran into a tribe of natives who, after convincing them not to eat me, taught me an aciant speed solving method called Boolo Doololeu. this method has its origins hundreds of years ago and has been passed down from generation to generation. the native people were able to achieve sub 5 averages with Boolo Doololeu. out of respect for their culture, i shale never use the method again or speak of the details. Boolo Doololeu shall forever remain shrouded by secrecy to the modern world.

Ok for real though, i used a virtual rubiks cube thing to learn. i already figured out how to do f2l so all i has to do was learn LL algs. a few days later i found my moms old rubiks cube and used that.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, I started on a Rubik's.


----------



## Owen (Jun 16, 2013)

Yup, I got down to ~30 seconds on a storebought. I owned a Ghost Hand and type D, but prefered the storebought for the longest time.


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 16, 2013)

Yup, started and used a Rubik's brand for at least 5 years. During those 5 years I didn't even know about the world of speedcubing. Then I got some no name speedcube where I learned basic CFOP method. Then got my zhanchi and learned full OLL/PLL.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 16, 2013)

Poll added.


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 16, 2013)

all the rubiks brands near shops near me were super expensive so i got an unknown brand cube of ebay it think. it was not in a rubiks box but was exactly the same so im nt sure


----------



## axis (Jun 16, 2013)

I started with a Dayan guhong and it's still my main


----------



## Dino (Jun 16, 2013)

I used a random no name cube that I borrowed when I fisrt started. This was replaced by a zhan chi pretty quickly.


----------



## stoic (Jun 16, 2013)

I had a no-name KO during the 80s craze.


----------



## Smiles (Jun 16, 2013)

i voted yes but then i remembered my first one was from the dollar store.


----------



## Lid (Jun 16, 2013)

My first cube that I got in 1982 was a Japanese copy/clone with a Japanse colourscheme.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 16, 2013)

I had a pink "Magic Cube" when I found Dan Brown's tutorial, so I went out and got a Rubik's brand that same day in order to follow the tutorial better. Used Rubik's brand cubes until around sub-40, I think.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 16, 2013)

I started on a dollar store cube. It broke after I was able to get solves under a minute. Then I switched to a rubik's brand until after I was sub-20.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 17, 2013)

My parents brought me an official Rubik's brand cube in 1981 but could bot solve it.

After 26 years, I brought another official Rubik's cube from a bricks and mortar store in the "toy" section in October 2007 and solved it in May 2009
with a book brought on Ebay that I used in 1981 without success.

I still have it. And use it on occasion too.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 17, 2013)

So I had a cube from china, it looked like a shengshou 3x3 (do shengshou 3x3's have caps on their corners and edges?) The first cube I actually solved was a zhanchi though, some guy in a chess club. I then bought a Rubiks brand thinking that he had a modded Rubiks brand xD Then I modded it. I got sub 40-50 solves on it then moved on to my Guhong v2 which I still love.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 17, 2013)

ellwd said:


> I had a no-name KO during the 80s craze.



Same for me. But when I came back to cubing in 2008 I used a Rubik's brand.


----------



## rj (Jun 17, 2013)

I had had a couple which I broke out of frustration before I got a rubik's brand, on which I got to sub 2-minute, then I got a GuHong v1, on which I acheived 45-second average, then I got the zhanchi mini which I still Use today.


----------



## BaconCuber (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah, found a Rubik's brand sitting on a shelf that I'd bought a while ago, and found something on Youtube, and bam, figured it out. I have to admit I started on a Zhanchi too early, but oh well.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jun 17, 2013)

I had a Rubik's brand for 5 years not knowing how to solve it
I learned to solve it about 18 months ago.
My main is now a moyu huanying
My Rubik's brand is very well broken in and nearly cuts 45(just under)


----------



## Rufus (Jun 17, 2013)

axis said:


> I started with a Dayan guhong and it's still my main


 Really?? wow!
me too with a japanese one


----------



## Chree (Jun 17, 2013)

If we're talking JUST 3x3's:

I owned 6 Rubik's Brand cubes.

One destroyed by water.
One destroyed by sunlight.
One lost at a party.
One transformed into a supercube.

My very first cube is still in great condition with cubesmith stickers. I think it turns 8 years old this year.
And I bought another backup last summer. It still has original stickers.

I only started speedcubing last winter and have since acquired 3 zanchi's, 1 lunhui, and 2 fangshi's. My black Zanchi became my main once I got sub 25.


----------



## Zeotor (Jun 17, 2013)

The first cube that I used and owned wasn't a Rubik's brand. The first cube that I speedcubed with was.
Then...
-I started using DSL instead of dial-up
-found the cubing side of YouTube
-discovered the DaYan GuHong
-bought a colored DaYan GuHong
-was able to do a U turn with one finger for the first time
-wanted to go to a competition
-realized that I couldn't use my GuHong
-bought Lubix and used it on my former main (a Rubik's storebought)
-used that Rubik's brand cube for a while.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jun 17, 2013)

Chree said:


> If we're talking JUST 3x3's:
> 
> I owned 6 Rubik's Brand cubes.
> 
> ...


You've got a lot of cubes!


----------



## Chree (Jun 17, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> You've got a lot of cubes!



Oh, the life of a compulsive shopper!

You should glance through the Cube Collection threads. It's crazy how many cubes people have.

Oh, and the the first cube I ever solved was a Rubik's Brand at a movie theater I worked at. It was left in the lost-and-found.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jun 18, 2013)

Stumbled upon a Rubiks brand in a hobby shop and decided it was time for something new. Learned to speedsolve on it, and picked up a few tricks to make it better, namely CRC and sanding. Once I got down to like a minuter or so, I bought my first Speedcube which was a Sheng Shou.


----------



## benskoning (Jun 18, 2013)

I started with a sticker-less Guhong.


----------



## kcl (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm the same as you. I bought a stickerless zhanchi and guhong v2 when I averaged like 50.


----------



## CubingIQ (Jun 19, 2013)

I started with a Dollar Store cube that my girlfriend bought me as a Valentine's Day joke this year. I got obsessed with learning how to solve it. It took me a few days to figure it out. Then after about 2 weeks it broke lol!! Then I saw Rubiks brand cube in Wal-Mart and bought it. I found out about speedcubing by accident and got more obsessed 

I got to sub 2 minutes (hahahaha) with it and got tired of popping it. I finally found the speedcubeshop.com and bought my PanShi from Cam and man what a difference! A few months later my best is 32.43 and doing everything I can to get to sub 20 by August.

After recording myself and watching it, I realized just how much I pause and will be working on that and look ahead. I already know all my oll and pll.

P.S. Any advise is GREATLY appreciated :-D


----------



## rj (Jun 19, 2013)

CubingIQ said:


> I started with a Dollar Store cube that my girlfriend bought me as a Valentine's Day joke this year. I got obsessed with learning how to solve it. It took me a few days to figure it out. Then after about 2 weeks it broke lol!! Then I saw Rubiks brand cube in Wal-Mart and bought it. I found out about speedcubing by accident and got more obsessed
> 
> I got to sub 2 minutes (hahahaha) with it and got tired of popping it. I finally found the speedcubeshop.com and bought my PanShi from Cam and man what a difference! A few months later my best is 32.43 and doing everything I can to get to sub 20 by August.
> 
> ...



I started the _exact _same way, and my Official (timed) PB is almost the same. (But my girlfriend did not buy me my cube)


----------



## YddEd (Jun 19, 2013)

CubingIQ said:


> After recording myself and watching it, I realized just how much I pause and will be working on that and look ahead. I already know all my oll and pll.
> 
> P.S. Any advise is GREATLY appreciated :-D


Maybe just work on F2L more since you know all your OLL and PLL. (Like lookahead  )
I got to sub 25 with 2 look OLL and nearly all PLL (apart from E perm G perms and N perms)


----------



## emolover (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes, here is my progression.

Rubik's Brand
Cube4you
Cube4you/Rubik's Hybrid 
Alpha V
Guhong V1
Lingyun V1
Guhong/Lingyun Hybrid
Zhanchi
Lubix Lingyun
Previous Lingyun

And I have bought/gotten many cubes to try to replace it but none have been better. Moyu, Fangshi, C4, C5, Guhong V2, and soon to be Panshi.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 19, 2013)

Started on a Rubik's cube keychain. It was horrible but I didn't comprehend how horrible until I bought myself a 57 mm cube.


----------



## CAFCSam65 (Jun 20, 2013)

I started off from a 99p rubbish-y cube from Amazon. Since then I've progressed through Ghosthands etc to my Fangshi ShuangRen.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 20, 2013)

rubix 1982
a2
taiyan
f1
f1
f1
f1
f2
guhong
zhanchi
zhanchi
zhanchi
fangshi

or something


----------



## izovire (Jun 20, 2013)

My wife got me started

1. Rubik's Keychain (black)
2. Rubik's (black)
3. C4U (white)
4. F2 (white)
5. F2 (black)
6. Guhong 1 (black)
7. Zhanchi 57mm (black)
8. Lingyun 2 (white)
9. Zhanchi 55mm (red)
10. WeiLong (white)


----------



## CubingIQ (Jun 21, 2013)

rj said:


> I started the _exact _same way, and my Official (timed) PB is almost the same. (But my girlfriend did not buy me my cube)



lol Yeah she thought it would be funny! Now the joke is on her when I accidently wake her up at night practicing


----------



## CubingIQ (Jun 21, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Maybe just work on F2L more since you know all your OLL and PLL. (Like lookahead  )
> I got to sub 25 with 2 look OLL and nearly all PLL (apart from E perm G perms and N perms)



Thanks that's what I am working on plus working on G Perms lol! So hard to recognize


----------



## Bh13 (Jun 21, 2013)

Smiles said:


> i voted yes but then i remembered my first one was from the dollar store.



Same with me.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 21, 2013)

We bought around 6-8 rubik's brands before buying rubik's diy's online, I think 3 of them, 2 black, 1 white.
I think my first non-rubik's brand was type C, not entirely sure, because I had/have (couple I gave away) loads of C's and all cubes from A to F.
And type A's I have probably all brands. Then there were several random cubes before I finally got my first guhong, nowadays using zhanchi. A-V was my main before guhong.
I don't know the exact count of our 3x3's, but I think at least 30+, could be much more.


----------



## Patrick M (Jun 21, 2013)

Im thinking back, i remember i had a notepad file open that helped me track colors, as my cube had weird ones. If im not mistake...i learned how to solve on a freaking icon cube (shades of black), and also on the rubik's website.
Oh dayum


----------



## BoltKey (Jun 21, 2013)

I bought Dayan Zhanchi after seeing several youtube reviews about different cubes. I don't remember having any other cube.


----------



## rj (Jun 21, 2013)

CubingIQ said:


> lol Yeah she thought it would be funny! Now the joke is on her when I accidently wake her up at night practicing



My Parents HATE it when I cube at night.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 22, 2013)

My first cube was some 1 dollar copy of a rubik's cube... I had that for 2-3 weeks and then bought a zhanchi  I know, that's bad to jump like that ...


----------



## CubingIQ (Jun 22, 2013)

rj said:


> My Parents HATE it when I cube at night.



My Dad told me yesterday that the sound was very annoying lol


----------



## CubingIQ (Jun 22, 2013)

Bh13 said:


> Same with me.



When you took the Dollar Store cube apart what did you think? lol


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Jun 23, 2013)

Got a unkown tile cube as a present when i was a kid. Was only able to do an intuitive 1 face solve then i never solved it again till I found it recently.Then i learn how to solve it using the beginners method.


----------

